# High BG



## Carynb (Oct 25, 2009)

We've just had a great 5 days at Centre Parcs swimming, cycling, playing badminton etc etc and J bg were great, he had a few treats and no problems. Now for the last 2 days his readings have been really high in the afternoon/evening, last night he was 20 and it took two correcting doses to get him down to normal levels. He hasn't got any ketones, doesn't seem ill and has been eating same as usual.....
Sometimes I really hate Diabetes, you think you've got it all sorted, everything is going along just nicely then wham. J feels so rotten when he's high and gets scared, it's horrible.
Sorry I'm having a bit of a moan but have been awake half the night thinking about it.
Caryn


----------



## bev (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Caryn,

We have just had 2 weeks of high levels - which we now think started with a cold and has moved on to a growth spurt - so we are having to change all his insulin needs. Perhaps your boy is coming down with something? Just keep checking and correcting and giving lots of water- if things dont change he may need an overall increase of insulin - but give it a few days to see if there is a pattern.Bev


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 25, 2009)

Could it be down to doing less activity now that you're home? It sounds like you had a pretty active holiday, so now if he's doing less exercise at home that will affect things. Did you reduce his insulin over the holiday to account for the extra activity? Or maybe his levels are high because of a growth spurt, which was counteracted by the extra activity on holiday, but now you're back home the insulin needs to be increased? As Bev says, give it a few days to spot a pattern before changing. Hope you get back to normal soon!


----------



## Gillsb (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Caryn,

Sounds like its all getting you down at the moment which is understandable.  I have the same pattern with  my daughter, we have a period of time when things are great and then out of the blue a few days of levels all over the place. Sometimes we can identify the reasons and others dont have a clue.

What we have found is going back to basics seems to help us get in control again.  We have a couple of days of simple home cooked food so that we know exactly what she is eating and she avoids all snacks.  

We had a patch of this recently when her insulin requirements were going up and up but this worked for us again and things have really settled down.

I know over time Megan gets a bit laid back about food and snacking and it affects her levels such a lot.  

Hope things settle down for you both soon.  Take care

Gill


----------



## Gemma444 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hya Caryn,

I know how you feel we have had a bad 4 days here. J's BG has been high for 4 days and it's so frustrating. We aren't correcting yet so its even more frustrating. J's is always in a awful mood I have noticed when hes high aswell. 

I hope you feel better soon and get some sleep tonight. xxx


----------



## Carynb (Oct 26, 2009)

he was still high last night but only needed 1 correcting dose so have decided to increase his lunch and tea insulin today and see what happens. Thanks for your messages guys x


----------

